# Heaters?



## Alaizabelle (Mar 4, 2011)

Hello! 

I've got a question about heaters.... 
Right now my tanks do not have any heaters. My house stays at a very constant 75 degrees, the room my guppies are in a few degrees higher (it's like summer in there... the evil house heater dumps hot air in my room!) 

I've had bad luck with heaters in the past, the last one I had (many years ago when I was a kid) baked my fish while we were away for the weekend  I've been a bit afraid of having them ever since and sort of rely on the warm house and the light hoods to keep things alright in the tanks. 

I was wondering if anyone could suggest a heater that won't bake my fish? o.o I've got a 10 gal and a 20 gal tank right now! 

Thanks for reading! :animated_fish_swimm


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

That can happen with any heater really. I use a controller on my larger tanks that removes power from the heater once the tank reaches the temp I set through the controller. Only real way to protect against it on smaller tanks is to use one of these. On larger tanks people also can employ two small watt heaters that by themselves could not do that type of damage, but not practical on smaller tanks.


----------



## Dean715 (Feb 3, 2011)

Ive had great success with Ehiem Jagger, formerly Ebo Jagger submersible heaters.


----------



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

I used to have a marineland stealth pro 200. When I learned of the recall, I took it off my tank. My house temp is set up at 77F. Tank temp is mostly the same. I am not planning on adding a heater anytime soon.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

also reccomend jager heaters or marineland is prolly good quality, i got 2 aqueons that didnt work so i wouldnt use them again.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Make sure you choose the correct Wattage for your sized tank - heaters are one thing I would not over-do. I'm running a 100 Watt Rena Cal on my 29 gallon and it works great, on my other two tanks I run Marineland Stealth Pro heaters and I'm less satisfied with them, but I think they are a little more idiot-proof (which I need, haha).

Just my thoughts.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Having the right wattage really helps, seeing as you don't need to heat by very much you could even have one that is undersized. Even if it gets stuck on it takes much longer and may not be able to get hot enough to overheat your tank.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Alaizabelle said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've got a question about heaters....
> Right now my tanks do not have any heaters. My house stays at a very constant 75 degrees, the room my guppies are in a few degrees higher (it's like summer in there... the evil house heater dumps hot air in my room!)
> ...


just wanted to echo a previous response with: there is none!.

75 degrees plus a little more is more then adequate for any fish. Adding a heater will just add the unreliability of the heater with no possible gain for the fish.

To me any air conditioned (/heated) room is adequate.

my .02


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I dont think my family would be happy with me keeping the house a constant 89 degrees,lol.I use all different kinds myself,all adjustable.I have thermometers in every tank,and I chek the tanks several times throughout the day(so maybe I dont have a life...)If i see any fluctuation in the temp,I make sure I didnt bump the heater when changing the water,and if I feel its unsafe,I replace it.I have two 50 watt Hydor theos,And both work very well IMO/E:Aquarium Heaters: Hydor Theo Heater
I have a 100 watt ,cant remember the name but will look tomorrow when the lights come on.But I like it too.


----------



## Alaizabelle (Mar 4, 2011)

That would be really great if I didn't need a heater! 

They seem to be doing just fine without, so I'll cross my fingers and keep things how they are! 

Thanks for all the advice


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I keep my house at 63F in the Winter.....don't think that works for most tropicals. Plus, I can't breathe very well if I try to heat my house much above 65. Even that is still too cold. Heater in the tank is the only way to go. They stay on near constant, but that is due to change very soon. The theory of just heating the room may work, just not very practical.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

If your house really does stay at a constant 75 degrees, your fine without a heater, particularly with guppies.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

The only problem comes in when somebody goes on an efficiency kick, decides to put in a programmable thermostat and suddenly the temp in the house plunges to 65 every night or the like. Then you get clamped fins and such - I usually turn all the heaters in my guppy tanks off for the summer, and if I don't turn them back on soon enough in the fall I see a sudden rash of swim bladder disease and clamped fins as soon as the weather takes a turn for the colder (I'm in Minnesota & raise guppies) If the fish get chilled there are a set of illnesses that they get, even if the chill is within a range of temps they can stand, the sudden change is what causes them harm. They need gradual change and our programmable thermostats are too sudden. You often see these kind of illnesses in people's desk tanks, 'cause they think work is always 70 degrees, they don't realize that when everyone goes home for the weekend the boss turns down the heat. 
So if your house is always (even when you're asleep or not at home) at a good even temperature, then no you don't need a heater. If someone decides to start playing with the thermostat, pay a little extra and get a heater with a built in thermostat that will keep your fishes' tank at a nice, regulated temperature. The little computer chip inside will pay attention to the temp and if it gets too hot, it will switch the heat off. Some even have a feature that switches it off if the water drops too low and things like that. Worth the extra money.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

The problem is even those heaters can get stuck on but unless you have a very even temp, it is a smaller risk than not having one.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

i dont really think that you will need 1 unless your house or water gets cold i currently have had a 15 gallon high without a heater for about a year and not my pleco or clawed frog died. i guess it depends on the room temperature


----------



## kellenw (Mar 28, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> That can happen with any heater really. I use a controller on my larger tanks that removes power from the heater once the tank reaches the temp I set through the controller. Only real way to protect against it on smaller tanks is to use one of these. On larger tanks people also can employ two small watt heaters that by themselves could not do that type of damage, but not practical on smaller tanks.


I second the controller recommendation. It's an excellent fail safe if your fish are a big enough financial or emotional investment to make sense.


----------



## swampcat874 (Dec 12, 2010)

Dean715 said:


> Ive had great success with Ehiem Jagger, formerly Ebo Jagger submersible heaters.


This is the heater to go with, uses less power than the others too. Cost a little more up front but saves in the long run. Temp control is very accurate .

Those Marineland stealth heaters burn up in year or two, if you use a heater from this company i suggest the original Visi Therm Heater. To repeat again the Ehiem Jagger heaters you need less power to heat tank.


----------

